# Neue Prüflinge



## stevenn (2 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir kaufen einen Prüfstand (Maschine im Sinne der MRL), diesen verkaufen wir weiter *und möchten für den Endkunden als Hersteller kenntlich sein.* Wir kaufen den Prüfstand inkl. Inbetriebnahme zweier Prüflinge und bauen dann weitere Adaptionen ein, mit denen dann weitere ca. 20 Prüflinge getestet werden können. Die Schutzmaßnahmen müssen nicht geändert werden.
Es gibt eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung, welche ab und zu geöffnet werden muss um Einstellarbeiten zu machen (währenddessen ist der Zustand sicher, STO usw.). 

Nun drei Fragen:

1. Ist die Erweiterung um weitere Prüflinge (mit neuen Adaptionen) eine wesentliche Änderung? Meiner Ansicht nach nicht, weil die vorhandenen Schutzeinrichtungen ausreichen. Allerdings müssen wir die Sicherheitssteuerung ein wenig ändern, da z.B. andere Druckstufen überwacht werden müssen. Aber die Sicherheitsfunktionen ändern sich nicht, nur evtl. Werte. Der Lieferant kennt alle Anforderungen welche die weiteren Prüflinge betrifft und berücksichtigt diese schon. Wir machen dann weiter Adaptionen und die Inbetriebnahme der weiteren Prüflinge.

2. Wenn wir nun offiziell als Hersteller kenntlich sein wollen, welche Unterlagen (außer Betriebsanleitung, Konferklärung usw. was unser Lieferant sowieso liefern muss) brauchen wir? Risikobeurteilung bekommen wir, aber Einzelteilzeichnungen, Berechnungen z.B. nicht. Ich denke die brauchen wir aber auch nicht, weil der Lieferant alle Anforderungen kennt.

3. Eine Alternativfrage, müssen wir die techn. Unterlagen zwingend bei uns haben, oder können wir vertraglich vereinbaren, das im Fall der Fälle der Lieferant die Unterlagen bereitstellt?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2018)

zu 2 und 3 kann ich nichts sagen. Das ist ein Thema für Formaljuristen 

zu 1:
Ändert sich die CRC des Sicherheitsprogramms der Steuerung durch eure Änderungen, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
Und da du keine Berechnungen, Risikobeurteilung und Zeichnungen hast, wie willst du dann nachweisen, dass eure Änderungen keinen Einfluß haben?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (3 Mai 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> zu 1:
> Ändert sich die CRC des Sicherheitsprogramms der Steuerung durch eure Änderungen, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
> Und da du keine Berechnungen, Risikobeurteilung und Zeichnungen hast, wie willst du dann nachweisen, dass eure Änderungen keinen Einfluß haben?


Hallo, 
die Risikobeurteilung bekommen wir und der Hersteller kennt auch schon die weiteren Prüflinge und sieht schon einmal Vorkehrungen vor. DAs was von uns kommt sind noch Adaptionen (zähle ich zu den Prüflingen) und das Softwareprogramm wird geändert. (neue Automatikprogramme, aber die vorhandenen mech. Schutzeinrichtungen reichen aus.)


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

sonst noch Meinungen / Ideen?


----------



## M-Ott (18 Mai 2018)

Bei "andere Druckstufen" wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Falls Eure Anpassungen dazu dienen, höhere Drücke zu prüfen, könnte dies im Falle des Berstens oder Bruchs des Prüflings bedeuten, dass die (vermutlich) vorhandene trennende Schutzeinrichtung höhere kinetische Energie aufnehmen muss. Dann müsstest Du nachweisen, dass sie dazu in der Lage ist.


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

es müssen andere druckstufen überwacht werden, heisst nicht unbedingt das andere drücke vorhanden sind.

zu 1) beim umbau von maschinen muss eine erneutes konformitätsverfahren durchgeführt werden wenn...
a) die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung verändert wird oder
b) die leistung verändert wird (nicht der durchsatz, leistung von antriebselementen, erhöhte drücke usw.) oder
c) entsteht eine neue gefahr oder tiefgreifende verkettung durch den umbau.

wenn eine weitere risikobeurteilung durchgeführt werden muss, und aus ihr hervorgeht das die konstruktion an sich neu gerechnet werden muss, dann sind konstruktionszeichnungen auf alle fälle hilfreich und notwendig.

ist das nicht der fall, sehe ich kein problem den lieferanten über den vertrag dazu verpflichten mit dem zeug im fall des falles rauszurücken. er hat ohnehin eine aufbewahrungspflicht und somit muss alles über 10jahre bei ihm aufliegen...

es ist heutzutage alltäglich das betreiber ihre maschinen umbauen und die besitzen abgesehen von der verpflichteten dokumentation (betriebsanleitung, konformitätserklärung) auch nichts...

sg
jürgen


----------



## formulator (18 Mai 2018)

Hallo safety_enigneer,

zu deiner Aussage 


safety_engineer schrieb:


> zu 1) beim umbau von maschinen muss eine erneutes konformitätsverfahren durchgeführt werden wenn...
> a) die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung verändert wird oder



habe ich folgende Frage:
Bei unseren Prüfständen steht in der bestimmungesgemäßen Verwendung, welcher Prüfling nach welcher Vorschrift geprüft werden darf. Jedoch werden immer wieder auf einem Prüfstand neue Prüflinge hinzugenommen, die auch nach einer neuen Prüfvorschrift geprüft werden - wir verändern also die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung. Dies wird dann im Rahmen der Untersuchung, ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt nach dem Interpretationspapier "Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen"  (http://www.bmas.de/DE/Themen/Arbeit...r-wesentliche-veraenderung-von-maschinen.html) untersucht. Darin wird jedoch nicht nach einer Änderung der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung gefragt. Wenn sich aus der Anwendung des Interpretationspapiesr ergibt, dass keine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt, dann führt also ein Veränderung der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung nicht automatisch zu einem neuen Konformitätsverfahren.

Deshalb würde ich gerne eine Begründung für deine Aussage haben.

MfG
Manfred


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

das mit der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung stimmt auch nicht. nur wenn es eine wesentliche Änderung ist. Denn wenn meine bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung geändert wird, können die vorhandenen Schutzeinrichtungen noch ausreichen und das ist ein Ausweg, dass es keine wesentliche Änderung ist. ich bin bei dir formulator


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

https://www.auva.at/cdscontent/load?contentid=10008.544785&version=1524648038

wie ihr meint...

inwiefern wird das prüfen von prüflingen verändert? das ist meiner meinung nach die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung mit diversen grenzen..dimension, gewicht, festigkeiten..


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> https://www.auva.at/cdscontent/load?contentid=10008.544785&version=1524648038
> 
> wie ihr meint...
> 
> inwiefern wird das prüfen von prüflingen verändert? das ist meiner meinung nach die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung mit diversen grenzen..dimension, gewicht, festigkeiten..


das ist Österreich! Bei uns in Deutschland gibt es ein anderes Interpretationspapier


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

aha, was wäre das für eines? wo steht das ich nicht richtig liege?


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

ach herje bist du jetzt beleidigt oder was? 
wenn man sich "safety_engineer" schimpft und solche Töne spuckt sollte man sich nicht die Blöße geben und nicht kundgeben, das man das Interpretationspapier des Bundesministeriums für Arbeit und Soziales nicht kennt.
such doch einfach mal nach "Interpretationspapier wesentliche Änderung" hier wird nach anderen Kriterien (z.B. Änderung der best. Verwendung muss nicht zwingend eine wesentliche Änderung sein) bewertet.


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich ihr problem nicht, mein name sagt nicht das ich allwissend bin... im gegensatz zu ihnen bin ich mir der tatsache bewusst und nachdem ich den beruf in österreich ausübe hatte ich auch recht...

Ich habe deswegen gefragt, weil ich gerne dazulerne... wenn sie eh alles wissen? wozu fragen sie dann?


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

nicht ablenken. es hat jemand etwas in einem deutschen Forum gefragt und deshalb muss man erstmal davon ausgehen, dass er auch nach deutschen Gesetzen Hilfe sucht. Auf die Frage, "nach welchen Gesetzen Schaltschränke gebaut werden müssen", antwortet auch keiner UL... . Außer es fragt jemand nach Gesetze für USA oder wie in deinem FAll Österreich. Was für eine schwachsinnige Argumentation, "nachdem ich den beruf in österreich ausübe hatte ich auch recht...". Jetzt mal ehrlich, da musst du doch selbst lachen. der nächste arbeitet in Südafrika und beantwortet alle Fragen nach deren Gesetzen.


safety_engineer schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen gefragt, weil ich gerne dazulerne... wenn sie eh alles wissen? wozu fragen sie dann?


du hast doch nicht gefragt! du hast einfach falsche Sachen behauptet. ich weiß nicht alles und meine Frage war eine ganz andere als über das was wir hier diskutieren. 
Ich würde sagen, wir zwei beenden jetzt die Diskussion. arbeite weiter in deiner eigenen Welt und mache leg die Gesetze weiter so aus wie du willst. wer so beratungsresistent ist, hat es nicht anders verdient irgendwann erwischt zu werden.


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Mai 2018)

ich habe keine falschen sachen behauptet, ihr interpretationspapier sagt nichts anderes als meines...wenn die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung verändert wird, dann werden meist grenzen verschoben, d.h. dimension, gewicht od. ähnliches wird verändert und primärn und sekundäre schutzmaßnahmen sind nicht mehr effizient...genau diese frage stellt sich ihre interpretationspapier, ist die sicherheit noch gegeben obwohl sich grenzen verschoben haben....

sie haben frage 1. mit ihrem interpretationspapier selbst beantwortet, also war diese überflüssig...meine sichtweise zu frage 2./3. habe ich ihnen gegeben

wenn sie immer diejenigen persönlich angreifen, die ihnen helfen wollen, werden sie bald keine antworten mehr in diesem forum finden...


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> ... , die ihnen helfen wollen, werden sie bald keine antworten mehr in diesem forum finden...


du hilfst nicht, wenn du falsche Sachen behauptest und das Ändern der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung hat nicht zwingend zur Folge, dass die vorhandenen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nicht mehr ausreichen. das ist fakt und wenn du es nicht kapieren willst, dann halt nicht.
Man kann ja mal falsch liegen, aber dann so resistent zu sein...
primäre und sekundäre Schutzmaßnahmen? Was hat das denn jetzt mit der Maschinenrichtlinie zu tun? Also in der "deutschen" Version gibt es die Begriffe dort nicht. 

bevor ich falsche Antworten (was wir jetzt ausreichend nachgewiesen haben) bekomme, will ich lieber gar keine Antworten. Aber die anderen Teilnehmer liegen ja nicht permanent daneben und wollen die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben, so wie du.


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Mai 2018)

ich habe nicht gesagt das die bestimmungsmäße verwendung zwingend eine änderung nach sich zieht, bei änderung der bestimmungsgemäßen verwendung muss zumindest untersucht werden, ob die schutzmaßnahmem weiterhin wirkungsvoll sind...primär und sekundär ist für mich "inhärent sichere konstruktion" und "technische schutzmaßnahmen", schon mal gehört? die begriffe kommen aus der prozesssicherheit...

so resistent wie du im beitrag zu den lastaufnahmemittel?, wo du schlussendlich meinen rat weitergibst nachdem du gesagt hast das ich falsch liege  ...du bist witzig...gefällt mir...

meine quellen sind sowohl österreichische als auch deutsche veröffentlichungen, anders als du glaube ich nicht das mein land die einzig wahren lösungen generiert und nachdem die maschinenrichtlinie für die EU gilt, bin ICH der meinung das das interpretationspapier aus österreich vor jedem gericht in deutschland standhält weil die grundlage die maschinenrichtlinie ist...jedes land interpretiert diese anders wodurch die interpretation des anderen landes dadurch NICHT falsch wird...

für mich ist das thema durch und ich werde mich bei einer beantwortung ihrer fragen in zukunft zurückhalten, wenn sie meinen das meine meinung nichts wert ist...


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> zu 1) beim umbau von maschinen muss eine erneutes konformitätsverfahren durchgeführt werden wenn...
> a) die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung verändert wird oder
> ...


vergessen was du vor 4 Tagen geschrieben hast?


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> so resistent wie du im beitrag zu den lastaufnahmemittel?, wo du schlussendlich meinen rat weitergibst nachdem du gesagt hast das ich falsch liege  ...du bist witzig...gefällt mir...
> 
> meine quellen sind sowohl österreichische als auch deutsche veröffentlichungen, anders als du glaube ich nicht das mein land die einzig wahren lösungen generiert und nachdem die maschinenrichtlinie für die EU gilt, bin ICH der meinung das das interpretationspapier aus österreich vor jedem gericht in deutschland standhält weil die grundlage die maschinenrichtlinie ist...jedes land interpretiert diese anders wodurch die interpretation des anderen landes dadurch NICHT falsch wird...
> 
> für mich ist das thema durch und ich werde mich bei einer beantwortung ihrer fragen in zukunft zurückhalten, wenn sie meinen das meine meinung nichts wert ist...



warum ich meine Meinung geändert habe, habe ich auch geschrieben. aber wenn du nur das liest was du lesen willst, dann ok.

schön das du verschiedene Quellen hast, nicht so schön, wenn man diese falsch umsetzt. 

ja, bitte bitte halte dich bei meinen Fragen zurück, auf deine Meinung kann ich verzichten.:s12:


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Mai 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> vergessen was du vor 4 Tagen geschrieben hast?



wenn eine erneute risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass die sicherheit gewährleistet ist dann endet das konformitätsbewertungsverfahren auch schon wieder....ich sehe das problem nicht?

falsche umsetzung? deine argumentation entzieht sich jeglichen tatsachen


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> wenn eine erneute risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass die sicherheit gewährleistet ist dann endet das konformitätsbewertungsverfahren auch schon wieder....ich sehe das problem nicht?


aha. ich lasse dich in dem Glauben.
dumm ist der der dummes tut. 

ich antworte dir nicht mehr, ist zwecklos. viel Glück (und das brauchst du) in deinem weiteren Berufsleben, in Österreich, Deutschland oder sonst wo


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Mai 2018)

wenn jemand in einem fachforum mit zitaten aus "forrest gump" aufwartet, dann habe ich es wohl nicht mit einem geistig gleichgestellten zu tun...

wenn derjenige aufgrund mangelnder tatsachenbezogener argumentation persönlich wird, bestätigt das meine annahme....und irgendwann ist es still... 

ebenfalls ein schönes leben, übrigens kann ich gerne auch auf ihre argumentation verzichten, ist mir zu einseitig und beruht mir etwas zu sehr auf ihrer interpretation von "richtig" und "falsch"...


----------

